# Bricks



## Jin (Apr 20, 2021)

Please congratulate BRICKS on being promoted to Veteran. He’s been a vet his entire time on UG. Now he has the title. 

Well earned brother.


----------



## ftf (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm not sure what makes a vet but congrats on the achievement!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you sir.  I have enjoyed my time on the board, learned some things and hopefully have helped somebody with something so far.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats BRICKS! Very knowledgeable and always insightful. Well deserved.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

Big congrats dude!! About time!


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2021)

It's about time. Truly deserved, congrats!!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 20, 2021)

Awesome man! Well deserved


----------



## tinymk (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats brother! Well deserved and earned.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 20, 2021)

As lead vet I say "welcome to the club"


----------



## The Tater (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome. Post up and make friends.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats sir! Definitely dropped gems and a lot of good insight!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 20, 2021)

Well Hell Yeah. Long overdue IMO. Congratulations. I liked this guy from the day one.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats man, well earned.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats Bricks!!!!! You have been a staple on this board!!!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats! Well deserved.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 20, 2021)

Congratulations BRICKS! It's well earned. I have certainly learned a bunch of stuff from you over the last couple of years on this board, and I appreciate your input.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 20, 2021)

One of the best dudes on here 100% never checked the title to notice but always looked at him like a vet regardless. Congrats!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

A very good dude snd is very welcome to be here ! One of the best members we have


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats on the new status!  Definitely thought you were a vet prior to this announcement.  You must know a thing or two.


----------



## Trump (Apr 20, 2021)

That really is deserved, great promotion


----------



## permabulker (Apr 20, 2021)

Well deserved bricks congrats.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 20, 2021)

Well done & well deserved. One of the most respected voices in this community.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome Mr.Bricks!


----------



## CLIHAU (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats Bricks, well deserved.


----------



## DF (Apr 20, 2021)

Well deserved!  Hope this leads to more boob links!


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 20, 2021)

Congratulations to a super knowledgeable and always helpful brother.


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome aboard. Solid brother with solid advice.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats brother


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 20, 2021)

Good job Bricks! Congrats!


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 20, 2021)

Congratulations to a super knowledgeable and always helpful brother.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 20, 2021)

Some men just have the respect with or without the official title ... Bricks you are definitely one of those men ... congrats on the promotion ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 20, 2021)

Bricks is just another example of someone who was already a veteran and was already respected without needing a different color by his name. Regardless of his title here, I have always respected his opinions and thought highly of him.

Congrats on being official.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks to all for the kind words and congrats.


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2021)

I have one thing to add about Bricks. Being in this lifestyle for a long time, I have seen guys come and go, heard all kinds of advice and theories that guys preach but never really practice or understand. That's not the case with our man Brick. If he tells you hopping on 1 foot 3x/day will add 20 lbs to your single squat, you better believe it works because he's tried it. You don't get Bro-science with him, you get Bricks-science.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

snake said:


> I have one thing to add about Bricks. Being in this lifestyle for a long time, I have seen guys come and go, heard all kinds of advice and theories that guys preach but never really practice or understand. That's not the case with our man Brick. If he tells you hopping on 1 foot 3x/day will add 20 lbs to your single squat, you better believe it works because he's tried it. You don't get Bro-science with him, you get Bricks-science.



Good explanation of Bricks!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 21, 2021)

Everything said so far is spot on.
Bricks eraned my respect from day one and that has never diminished or even be questioned. 
Solid as they come.
Congrats brother.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 15, 2021)

Congratulations Bricks.


----------



## tinymk (Jul 16, 2021)

Congrats my friend!! Well
Deserved


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 17, 2021)

Excellent. Go bricks!


----------



## bvs (Jul 17, 2021)

Well done mate you deserve it


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2021)

Congrats brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

